# [S.F.D.W.] 13.04.07 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (1. April 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

Ostern Lockt und damit ist dann auch die Fastenzeit wieder vorbei. Auf gut deutsch wir können uns danach wieder die Bäuche mit Pizza füllen. Deshalb rufe ich zum Pizzaplauder auf am:

*Wann:      Freitag   13.04.2007

Wo:       Vecchia Osterie (Rieter/ Ecke Rückertstr.)

Zeit:      19 Uhr*

Bitte wieder kurz "i komm" damit ich reservieren kann.


Danke coffee


----------



## Beerchen (1. April 2007)

hier mein kurzes "*i komm*" 

Gruß 
Martin


PS. Hoffentlich geht das gut bei DEM Datum *gG*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (1. April 2007)

Bin dabei.


----------



## biker-wug (1. April 2007)

Kann leider nicht , muss an dem Tag bis 21.00Uhr arbeiten, könnte also frühestens um 22.15 da sein.

Schade, aber irgendwann schaff ich es mal wieder!!

Ciao!


----------



## Coffee (1. April 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht , muss an dem Tag bis 21.00Uhr arbeiten, könnte also frühestens um 22.15 da sein.
> 
> Schade, aber irgendwann schaff ich es mal wieder!!
> 
> Ciao!



sag mal deinem vorgesetzten der soll deinen dienstplan an den pizzaplauder bitte anpassen 

coffee


----------



## Riddick (1. April 2007)

Ich komme mit 50%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit.  Wenn's nicht klappt, gebe ich vorher Bescheid.


----------



## h34d (1. April 2007)

wo wär das denn? (also in welcher stadt?!)


----------



## Riddick (1. April 2007)

In Nürnberg, Nähe Nord-Klinikum.


----------



## thyrax (1. April 2007)

i komm (denk ich  )

Ciao, Henning


----------



## Beerchen (2. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> wo wär das denn? (also in welcher stadt?!)





Riddick schrieb:


> In Nürnberg, Nähe Nord-Klinikum.


genau da ...


----------



## Andrea67 (2. April 2007)

bin dabei  

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (3. April 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> sag mal deinem vorgesetzten der soll deinen dienstplan an den pizzaplauder bitte anpassen
> 
> coffee




Das ist auch ne Möglichkeit.

Aber ich glaub, das klappt nicht so einfach.

Aber ich schick dir mal meinen Mai Juni Dienstplan, vielleicht können wir dann den nächsten Termin entsprechend legen.

Wäre echt gern mal wieder mit dabei.

Ich schreib dir, sowie ich weiß, wie ich arbeiten muss. 

Ciao


----------



## Coffee (3. April 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich schreib dir, sowie ich weiß, wie ich arbeiten muss.
> 
> Ciao



 

coffee


----------



## showman (8. April 2007)

I kumm a

Gruß Showman


----------



## Iller (8. April 2007)

Werden Frischlinge gefressen?
Wenn nicht würd ich auch kommen hab die Woche Urlaub


----------



## showman (8. April 2007)

Iller schrieb:


> Werden Frischlinge gefressen?
> Wenn nicht würd ich auch kommen hab die Woche Urlaub



Naja, aweng gefährlich is des scho   Kommt darauf an wie du schmeckst. Vielleicht hast Glück und es bleibt bei einem Biss  

@ Schätzla, kommt ihr auch weil ich hätt da was  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Iller (8. April 2007)

Hab bisher noch nicht probiert wie ich schmeck aber ganz bestimmt bin ich zäh *hihi*
Würde dann also auch kommen sofern nicht jeder mal ein stück abbeißen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (8. April 2007)

@Showman - Besteht Shuttleservice-Möglichkeit ab Schwabach? *g* Bring dir auch was feines mit.


----------



## Coffee (11. April 2007)

@ iller, über die modalitäten eines frischlings werden wir dich dann dort aufklären *gg*


@ all, freu mich


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (11. April 2007)

showman schrieb:


> @ Schätzla, kommt ihr auch weil ich hätt da was
> 
> Gruß Showman



i denk scho 
Bringste deine Prinzessin mit?


----------



## showman (11. April 2007)

smerles schrieb:


> @Showman - Besteht Shuttleservice-Möglichkeit ab Schwabach? *g* Bring dir auch was feines mit.



Könnte sein das ich mit dem Moped komm und evtl. Nina mitkommt was auch gleich Balckys Frage fast beantwortet. Schaumer mal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (12. April 2007)

wir werden auch kommen


----------



## thyrax (12. April 2007)

Hallo,

für mich bitte diesmal 2 Plätze reservieren. Und nein ich bin nicht so dick geworden, sondern komme mit Anhang . Danke

Bis morgen dann,
Henning


----------



## Iller (12. April 2007)

Also so wie es aussieht werde ich doch nicht kommen können :-(
Muß leider das Bett hüten und fürchte das es mir bis morgen Abend noch nicht besser geht.

Aber ein nächstes mal kommt bestimmt


----------



## Coffee (12. April 2007)

so meine lieben, platz ist reserviert 

freu mich auf alle die kommen )

@ iller, ist die angst vor uns so schlimm?


----------



## Iller (12. April 2007)

@coffee
Das dachte ich mir das so eine Frage kommt 
Hatte schon Albträume das ihr mich zerfleischt *g*
Ok das KH wär ja nicht weit.

Nein Quatsch hab mir nur irgendwas eingefangen :-(


----------



## weichling (13. April 2007)

ich komme auch ,
zur Not stehe ich.

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (13. April 2007)

@Iller - Sogar ich hab mich zu dem chaotischen Haufen getraut. Und ich bin wirklich extrem schüchtern...


----------



## Beerchen (13. April 2007)

Iller schrieb:


> ...hab mir nur irgendwas eingefangen :-(


Und gerade das wäre Deine Chance gewesen nicht zerfleischt zu werden *gG*


----------



## Iller (13. April 2007)

smerles schrieb:


> @Iller - Sogar ich hab mich zu dem chaotischen Haufen getraut. Und ich bin wirklich extrem schüchtern...



Es wird doch bestimmt ein nächstes mal geben wo ich dann auch gesund bin (hoff ich doch)



Beerchen schrieb:


> Und gerade das wäre Deine Chance gewesen nicht zerfleischt zu werden *gG*



Das ist ein guter Einwand 
Aber es ja keinen Sinn wenn mir nicht gut geht


----------



## SpongeBob (17. April 2007)

Na hoppla, nun habe ich es doch verpasst, dachte immer, es sei der 20.04.07 gewesen, kacke,


----------



## Beerchen (17. April 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Na hoppla, nun habe ich es doch verpasst, dachte immer, es sei der 20.04.07 gewesen, kacke,


Es war so schön friedlich ohne dich


----------



## SpongeBob (18. April 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Es war so schön friedlich ohne dich



Oh man, wie konnte ich euch das nur zumuten? Ich gelobe Besserung


----------

